# How To Make Single Tube Band Sets



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

*Hey guys, hope your day is going well . Another week is gone, and that means I have another video coming your way. This time it's a tutorial on single tube band sets. I'm using single 2040's with the classic wrap and tuck method, which will work with just about any bands. I know it's not anything knew, but I hope it can still help somebody .* Josh


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey, tried to PM ya, your box is full. Make some space man PM me.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

peppermack said:


> Hey, tried to PM ya, your box is full. Make some space man PM me.


Hey man, sorry if I kept you waiting, don't check this forum as much. Will get right on that .


----------

